
How will Blockchain go mainstream? - CFTE
http://blog.cfte.education/2017/06/09/episode-1-introduction-blockchain/
======
CFTE
At MoneyConf in Madrid last week, Huy Nguyen Trieu - co-founder at Centre for
Finance, Technology and Entrepreneurship (CFTE) - discussed the current
situation of Blockchain projects being tested within the financial sector,
with Jon Mathonis and David Bailey, highlighting the inherent difficulties to
scale implementation.

